

Follow Pie – The Story Of The Instagram Bot Made To Increase App Store Downloads - kevinwdavid
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2013/12/follow-pie-the-instagram-bot-made-to-generate-more-app-store-downloads/

======
yoloswagins
I'm really surprised that the FollowPie concept doesn't exist as as a service.

I've noticed on my twitter account that strangers seem to be following me
based on my use of hashtags.

